# Need scientific names



## Rick (Oct 15, 2009)

Hopefully some of you will know the proper names for the following. This is for an ooth display that will be in a case. I have a big list but don't see these. I think at least one of these is creobroter sp.

gambian boxer

spotted eye flower

peruvian stick

purple boxer

asian boxer

india unicorn boxer

asian flower

taiwan flower

paraguay unicorn

gambian flower

gambian bark

Thanks!


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> Hopefully some of you will know the proper names for the following. This is for an ooth display that will be in a case. I have a big list but don't see these. I think at least one of these is creobroter sp. gambian boxer
> 
> spotted eye flower - Pseudoharpax virescens
> 
> ...


I would guess the "gambian flower" is also a reference to Pseudoharpax virescens


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> Hopefully some of you will know the proper names for the following. This is for an ooth display that will be in a case. I have a big list but don't see these. I think at least one of these is creobroter sp. gambian boxer _ Oxypilus dinstinctus_ Same genus as our AZ unicorn.
> 
> spotted eye flower _Pseudoharpax virescens_ Often called Gambiian spotted eye flower mantis
> 
> ...


 I think that these are right. If so, it suggests that common names are being used in a pretty standard fashion in the U.S. You might want to check my list for typos!  

Edit: How cool! I just saw Katt's list and we agreed on all but one! If anyone has alternative binomials for some of these names, with a source, I would be very interested to see them.


----------



## Rick (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks you two. Those common names were not mine. I used them for bugfest for the last two years. The display case I am making for ooths will use scientific names to be more professional.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> Thanks you two. Those common names were not mine. I used them for bugfest for the last two years. The display case I am making for ooths will use scientific names to be more professional.


Glad to help, Rick, but may I suggest that you follow the practice used by almost every American entomology book and cite both the binomial and the common name? I have at hand, Borror's _Peterson Guide to the Insects_, Powell and Hogue's _California Insects_ and Helfer's _How to Know the Grasshoppers..._are written by entomologists (though it is hard to find much on Helfer) and all use both types of name.

But then that's probably what you intended, anyway.


----------



## Rick (Oct 15, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> Glad to help, Rick, but may I suggest that you follow the practice used by almost every American entomology book and cite both the binomial and the common name? I have at hand, Borror's _Peterson Guide to the Insects_, Powell and Hogue's _California Insects_ and Helfer's _How to Know the Grasshoppers..._are written by entomologists (though it is hard to find much on Helfer) and all use both types of name. But then that's probably what you intended, anyway.


Will probably do that.

What is the REAL scientific name for the chinese mantis? I saw somewhere on here that one of the three were dropped or something?


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 15, 2009)

Rick said:


> Will probably do that. What is the REAL scientific name for the chinese mantis? I saw somewhere on here that one of the three were dropped or something?


_Tenodera sinensis_ is correct.

The _aridifolia_ portion some people use in between the two is outdated and incorrect.

Edit: Added source: http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...amp;#entry75856


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> _Tenodera sinensis_ is correct.The _aridifolia_ portion some people use in between the two is outdated and incorrect.
> 
> Edit: Added source: http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...amp;#entry75856


That's what I was thinking. Thanks.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> That's what I was thinking. Thanks.


You're welcome.


----------



## Christian (Oct 16, 2009)

gambian boxer _Oxypilus di*s*tinctus_

spotted eye flower _Pseudoharpax virescens_

peruvian stick _Pseudovates peruviana_

purple boxer _Ephestiasula pictipes_

asian boxer _Hestiasula_ sp. _Theopropus_ is a flower mantis

india unicorn boxer _Hestiasula brunneriana_

asian flower _Creobroter_ sp.

taiwan flower _Acromantis formosana_

paraguay unicorn _Zoolea major_

gambian flower ? _P. virescens_

gambian bark _Ta*racho*des_ sp.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 16, 2009)

Ha, ha, Christian!

My position on the importance of binomials is very much closer to yours than I tend to let on. I am glad to see that you have such a familiarity with English/American common names and am happy to concede my error on Theopropus. I didn't like that choice, anyway!


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks Christian. I was hoping you would give some imput as well.


----------

